# The Northern Green Gathering & The BNP



## IPRN (Aug 3, 2006)

https://publish.indymedia.org.uk/en/2006/08/346768.html

Since Hitler was reputedly a vegetarian, perhaps BNP leader Nick Griffin will stay on site for the Northern Green Gathering after the British National Party's annual 'Red, White, and Blue Festival' comes to an end later this month. That's right, the organizers of the Northern Green have chosen the same site on which the fascist BNP and their fellow Nazis are holding their yearly get-together. So, when you're paying into the Northern Green, remember that some of your cash is going straight into the pockets of the fascist-friendly scumbag who owns the site. And since the BNP are just as aware of the forthcoming event as the Northern Green organizers are of their predecessors, you might want to check under the toilet seats for razor-blades before sitting down. Alternatively, you could do something better with your weekend. 

Dockber Laithe Farm 
Clitheroe 
Lancs 
BB7 4LF


----------

